# Is my iPad dying too? PLEASE HELP ME!?



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

Something very scary happened with my iPad, and this really scares me because my laptop computer crashed and died. And I have no one to help me here. My mother with whom I live with doesn’t want to botherd with it, she’s sick, PLEASE I NEeD HELP!
My battery was on full power I turned it on this morning and I was watching something on YouTube on the LGTV controlled with the iPad and I left it idle like I normally do. When I came back to it later, my iPad was off and the only way I could turn it back on was press the power and menu button at the same time. Please tell me this is just a glitch because now this pad is all I have.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

If I were to guess, it's probably due to a jam in the power button causing it to stick in. 

Quickly press and release the power button like 10-15 times, you don't have to press it too hard. Just the usual pressure while you would turn it on.. and then see if it helps bring back the normal power on/off. If that works, most likely you might need to replace the internal power switch.


----------



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

I have my iPad in a cover, it’s an old cover, sometimes it’s kinda hard to get to the button the way it’s secured in there. My iPad looks bulkier than it actually is. How would you go about in replacing the power button? 
But it turned on when I pressed BOTH the home button and power button. Now everything is normal. When I usually put the iPad down I shut the cover and of course the screen goes black until I pick it up again and the screen comes on asking me for my code. Sometimes it’s still black until I press the home button.


----------



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

Ok, I did something else. I cleared history and website data on Safari browser on my iPad. Had to get another password to get back in here because I forgot the old one. It was hard because those puzzles were in spanish. Puzzles you have to solve before they can give you a new password. UUGH! 
Anyrate I hope that helps some.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Pressing those two buttons is a hard restart on the iPad.

Everything you've mentioned sounds like normal operations to me.


----------

